# I CANNOT believe it! The buyer backed out a second time! MO prop



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

This is 10 acres near Stockton Lake MO. 4 to 5 bedroom house that needs LOTS of work. all new wiring.

I cannot tell an amount anymore due to the fact this property was transferred back to the original owner due to the fact they were willing to carry $17,000 on it. It NOW is going to look like a foreclosure on us!!

I can pass along any offers if they are into us by Sunday when we send our last payment in. The couple is Mennonite and due to this couple I have no idea if they will do this again. Throw it out - all they can say is no.


----------



## r93000 (Mar 9, 2009)

Could you PM me the info for this property. My parents are in SWMO and loooking to pick up some property that they can pay cash for. Renovations are fine for them- my mom is Bob Villa in a dress  Thanks!


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Traci Ann said:


> This is 10 acres near Stockton Lake MO. 4 to 5 bedroom house that needs LOTS of work. all new wiring.
> 
> I cannot tell an amount anymore due to the fact this property was transferred back to the original owner due to the fact they were willing to carry $17,000 on it. It NOW is going to look like a foreclosure on us!!
> 
> I can pass along any offers if they are into us by Sunday when we send our last payment in. The couple is Mennonite and due to this couple I have no idea if they will do this again. Throw it out - all they can say is no.


No offense, but did you have a professional realtor involved ? With a Nat. Assoc. Realtors Purchase & Sale contract signed ? That would have all the terms/conditions stated in black & white w/a substantial earnest money deposit, so if buyer backed out w/out an excuse pre-agreed in 'terms' (such as home inspection), they'd lose the deposit .


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Not sure who exactly is selling (Traci Ann or some other owner) but all the contracts, inspection forms etc that you need to protect your interests are available on the internet.

I did my first FSBO in 1999 and it went off without a hitch. Do some research, gather your comps, and save $$. I saved $12,000 in Realtor fees on my sale in 1999.

Realtors are great if you do not have the time or inclination to educate yourself on the process. But they are not essential for any person willing to do some studying.


Tim


----------



## gizmoraleon (Mar 8, 2010)

I agree Tarbe, I went and got my Realtor license in my state not to be one, but just for the info. one of the best ways to invest in myself, but I'm getting rid of the license as i don't need it.


----------



## Lisaa (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello. I am a disabled single parent of 3 kids and we have been looking for an owner financed type of property to purchase. I am wanting to be off the grid. Years ago I told my kids I wanted us to all build a house together as a family. Due to my illness and subsequent financial down grade, I can't get a loan. I've always been able to pay my rent and utilities though. If this property hasn't been purchased by anyone yet feel free to email me at [email protected]


----------



## Lisaa (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi again. My kids and I are looking for an inexpensive piece of land or owner finaced home to purchase. Our goal is to build an off the grid home. We are living in Arkansas and property in north west or north cental arkansas or missouri would be ideal. We will, however, consider any property anywhere. Thanks so much everyone.


----------

